# Help me please



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon long freshwater and my plants arent doing so well. I have a comet gold fish in there and the plants did fine when in my 10 gallon tank. Since i transfered them to my new tank they havent been doing well, i trimmed them a little and gave them plant food but they still arent doing well, they look limp and algae covered. help please


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

what kind of lighting is on the tank? how long is the photo period, is the tank filtered enough? do you realize goldfish produce tons of nitrates and other goodies which feed lovely algae? and need a bigger tank than a 20g


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

well i cant afford a bigger tank, and i know they are dirty. but is there anything else i could do for them?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The 20g Long tank will do him fine for one goldfish for a while. How long has it been since the new tank? Did you use any of the water from the 10g? Is there any difference from your tap water's chemical balance to your 10g? Have you gotten a different light for the 20 gallon? Is the light the same spectrum as the 10g? Have you trimmed the plant (some will grow better with a trim once in a while)?

Lots of questions I know, but without knowing the answers to those, it would be difficult to tell you what the cause of it is.

BTW if you dont want algae, the plant food isnt helping. Algae grows off of the same stuff that plants do.


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Its been about 5 weeks with the new tank set up. And i did not use any of the same water, well a little bit of it but not a lot. the chemical difference could be it but i treated the water before i put the plants in. The lighting is a standard hood light from an aquarium store. and i open the curtains to make sure they get some natural sun too. And when i put the plants in i did trim them because they were getting too big. http://www.mozoo-china.com/images/silk plants.jpg my plants are closest to the 029 one, in the left upper corner. but mine have pink "flowers" at the tips, its like they want to grow bigger and are trying to bloom but just cant do it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry but your plastic plants wont grow :console:

Are your plants rotting at all?


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

how do i tell if my plants are rotting? what i think happened with my one plant was that the leaves collected algae and only the new growth was able to complete photosynthesis. But how do i stop that from happening. My filter does an excellent job on keeping the water clear, if it was dirty and too much algae the water wouldn't be so clear would it?


----------

